# New Car Means New Builds



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So you have some good things going here and somethings I would push you in a different direction on. Start here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html

You will not regret it (period)

I would highly recommend a second battery considering the load your are asking to put on your cars electrical system. I personally never use self tappers on anything I use machine thread tappets.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds great! Can't wait for pictures!


----------

